# South Central Early Summer Rally '06



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, here we go. Fresh from the great rally in Fredericksburg, it was decided we shouldn't wait until August for our next gathering. I would also like other thoughts if you would like to consider other locations for the rally.

Potential sites are:

New Braunfels: Camp Huaco Springs, http://www.rockinr.com/campground2.htm
Attractions: Shopping, Camping World (dangerous), river rafting/tubing, Schlitterbahn

Port Aransas: Pioneer Beach Resort, http://www.campingfriend.com/PioneerBeachR...t.asp?file=Home
Attractions: Beach, beach, beach, and sand.

Galveston: Dellanera RV Park, http://www.galveston.com/dellanera/
Attractions: Beach, Moody Gardens, Schlitterbahn

I would like to hear any dates that will work (or won't work).


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We are really booked for June but would love to see everyone again. DW and I are dropping the kids at Church Camp June 11th and disappearing in our Outback for 5 days. Then the end of June my son and I head out to Colorado with the Boy Scouts.

The only weekend we have in June is the first week June 2-4th. If that would work out New Braunfels would be great. We love that area. Actually we have a camping trip scheduled for July 21-25 to float the Comal River. Maybe we need to have another Mini Rally in July!!!!!

I will keep my eye on the site to see how it all works out.

Nice to meet you and your DW this last weekend.

KB


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Weekend of 6/23 is out for us.

That Camp Huaco looks great!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Port Aransas: Pioneer Beach Resort works great for us -- that would be our first choice

or second choice would be New Braunsfel -- its right down the road so that saves me about $60000.04 in gas -- LOL

weekends i am free for whereever we choose are 23-24-25-26 June and anytime after 7th July...

----


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey MSWALT -- i'm padding my posts .. just kidding...

part II

I just stayed at Camp Huaco Springs and it was absolutely great -- stayed there with Professionl -- very clean and wel ran and quiet site -- great for tubing -- and you can have fires...

I would think though for the kids though that Frontier would have allot more for them to do -- playground, pools, beach...

I liked Camp Huaco (pronounced WACO) but not much for the kids to do but wade in the water ....

just my .02c....

still anywhere is better then sitting here at work pretending to be busy...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm booked for Port A (Gulf Waters RV Resort) already for June 30-July 7 but will cancel if have to. I can always work my vacation around a rally, I guess. Just need some lead time to re-arrange my schedule.

Best dates for me would be 1) to avoid cancelling my summer vacation noted above, and 2) any dates BUT: June 2-5, June 14-17, and August 4-7. By then, it's Rally time again at the Frio River anyway!!

I vote for a central location again, Texas Hill Country, with something to do for my grandkids so they'll stay busy and not bother me! HaHa.









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hey MSWALT -- i'm padding my posts .. just kidding...


Shame on you!









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ghosty,

You ought to know better!









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't ya think







?

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

But then again, maybe not.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Hey MSWALT -- i'm padding my posts .. just kidding...
> 
> 
> [snapback]110514[/snapback]​


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> I'm booked for Port A (Gulf Waters RV Resort) already for June 30-July 7 but will cancel if have to. I can always work my vacation around a rally, I guess. Just need some lead time to re-arrange my schedule.
> 
> Best dates for me would be 1) to avoid cancelling my summer vacation noted above, and 2) any dates BUT: June 2-5, June 14-17, and August 4-7. By then, it's Rally time again at the Frio River anyway!!
> 
> ...


How about Guadalupe River RV Resort in Kerrville, they have things for all ages to do. Playground, pool, walking paths, spa, etc. Camp Huaco Springs does look like a nice place "BUT" my 2 grandsons need something to keep them busy. Just a thought.

PS: Mark I'm with you on the (with something to do for my grandkids so they'll stay busy and not bother me!)









Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

vern38 said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm booked for Port A (Gulf Waters RV Resort) already for June 30-July 7 but will cancel if have to. I can always work my vacation around a rally, I guess. Just need some lead time to re-arrange my schedule.
> ...


You all do know we can negotiate the dates one way or the other. Just what dates can everyone make it? Would like to work something out for everyone.

Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> How about Guadalupe River RV Resort in Kerrville, they have things for all ages to do. Playground, pool, walking paths, spa, etc. Camp Huaco Springs does look like a nice place "BUT" my 2 grandsons need something to keep them busy. Just a thought.
> 
> PS: Mark I'm with you on the (with something to do for my grandkids so they'll stay busy and not bother me!)


I like the River Resort. If we do go there, let's see if they can get us in the old section whrere they have grass instead of caliche.









Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hello All,

Vicki and I enjoyed meeting you all. Wish we could have brought our RV and spent more time. Hopefully next time.

The Guadalupe River RV resort is very nice, however, the last time I was there the river was infested with water moccasins. Literally hundreds of them.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

I am good for the June 23-25 or anytime July. I am hooked up and ready to go







.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I am hooked up and ready to go


I'm not quite hooked up, BUT I'm ready to go!!!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Another option?

http://www.rio-vista-resort.com/

http://www.sunsetpointlbj.com/

http://www.highlandlakes.com/, click on Heart of Texas RV Resort

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> Another option?
> 
> http://www.rio-vista-resort.com/
> 
> ...


Nice park but *"NO INTERNET"* thats cruel.









Heart of Texas RV Resort

How about a Texas State Park, I know some good ones. Lost Maples Natural State Park in Vanderpool, Tx. Now thats Hill Country!

Lost Maples State Natural Area


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

The only problem I see with State Parks is NO SEWER! We'd all be vying for dumping at the same time. And I know how long some of y'all take to FLUSH!

I'd much rather have full hookups. But, that's just me.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Nice park but "NO INTERNET" thats cruel.


Rio Vista has wireless internet.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Let me start by saying welcome to Outbackers.com ! ! ! ! .....oh yea, and Happy Birthday to everyone!

I guess I could have seperated that into two different postings... Darn!

On the serious side, It was a great time and a pleasure meeting everyone. We truly enjoyed ourselves... even when my DW was frightened by the approaching mob upon our arrival. We will never be the last to arrive again!

The end of June works for us. We will have the Outback in Colorado the second week in June! (dont be jealous!) ... and you really do need to take a trip up there Mark, you will love it. I promise.

For location... I like the idea of being by a river, Huaco or the others... let me know.

Camp Happy,
Bryan


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Texas Friends said:


> Let me start by saying welcome to Outbackers.com ! ! ! ! .....oh yea, and Happy Birthday to everyone!
> 
> I guess I could have seperated that into two different postings... Darn!
> 
> ...


By the river and internet access, â€œI'M INâ€







Late June works for us, after the 20th. DW will be in San Diego CA. for a one of our nephewâ€™s graduation.

Vern


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I thought I would try to summarize this. We will be bringing our kids on the outing, so we'll be leaning toward something that will have activities nearby for them.

I have not yet checked on site availability for the below date.

If I'm reading this right (from previous posts), we are looking at:

Date: 6/23-25 (open to other suggestions)

Location choices are:

Camp Huaco Springs, New Braunfels
full hookups, no cable TV (yikes!), free wi-fi
http://www.rockinr.com/campground2.htm

Rio Vista Resort, Kingsland
full hookups, wi-fi (fee-based)
http://www.rio-vista-resort.com/index.html

Heart of Texas Lake Resort, Kingsland
full hookups, wi-fi unknown
http://www.highlandlakes.com/resort/

Pioneer Beach Resort, Port Aransas
full hookups, wi-fi
http://www.campingfriend.com/PioneerBeachResort/

Guadalupe River Resort, Kerrville
full hookups, wi-fi unknown
http://www.guadaluperiverrvresort.com/default.asp?file=Home


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> If I'm reading this right (from previous posts), we are looking at:
> 
> Date: 6/23-25 (open to other suggestions)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kevin.

So, my first Date choice is June 16-18; second choice is June 23-25.
My first Site choice is Heart of Texas: second choice is Rio Vista; third choice is Guadalupe River Resort; fourth choice is Camp Huaco Springs; I can't make it to Pioneer Beach resort for a weekend (too far).

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

To All,
We will be in East Texas on Friday the 16th in the morning picking up the kids from Church Camp. I will check with Carol to see if we want to drive south to meet up with everyone. So June 16-18 may allow us to join up with everyone after all. I really do not want to wait until August to see you all again so lets see what happens. If it winds up being the 23rd-25th just make sure you save some brisket for us again









We need to discuss a Rally in North Texas at some point. Funtime has been selling alot of Outbacks and I am sure we can get a good crowd together up north. Even if we got together somewhere between Houston and Dallas. A friend of ours just bought a 28RSDS this morning so I will get him online ASAP.

KB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just a suggestion, but I guess you could contact the resorts listed to see what dates, if any, they have available for a rally, then post that information. Might be easier than to come up with a date, then a resort.

Huh? Maybe?









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, here's another option. And it has free wireless Internet, Vern!

http://www.sunsetpointlbj.com/

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> OK, here's another option. And it has free wireless Internet, Vern!
> 
> http://www.sunsetpointlbj.com/
> 
> ...


I am looking for a place with a bit more shade...I like the river sites for that reason. Just my selfish aspirations.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I am looking for a place with a bit more shade...I like the river sites for that reason. Just my selfish aspirations


OK with me.









Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> > I am looking for a place with a bit more shade...I like the river sites for that reason. Just my selfish aspirations
> 
> 
> OK with me.
> ...


WooHoo, tree hugger convention







I like trees to









Vern


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > I am looking for a place with a bit more shade...I like the river sites for that reason. Just my selfish aspirations
> 
> 
> OK with me.
> ...


I just want to go camping. I am sick of work


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I just want to go camping. I am sick of work


Brian,

I'm with you!

Proffsionl,

Hurry up and find us a place!!!!!









Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Not to boast but we are camping June 2-4 and 9-16th. If you guys settle in on June 16-18th we can just keep camping









I hate to sound showvanistic but you all are like a bunch of women trying to decide what shoes to wear









A good friend of mine just bought a 2007 28RSDS and we are picking it up next week!!!!

Another Rally participant!!!!!!!

KB


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> Not to boast but we are camping June 2-4 and 9-16th. If you guys settle in on June 16-18th we can just keep camping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't wear yourself out. I am depending on you for the Dickies 500.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

briansk11 said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> > Not to boast but we are camping June 2-4 and 9-16th. If you guys settle in on June 16-18th we can just keep camping
> ...


I am never to worn out for a weekend at NASCAR. Are you going to need tickets? If so let me know ASAP and I will hook you up. I may have a couple available for you...

If anyone else is interested we could have a NASCAR Rally









KB


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, I owe everyone an apology...I have been swamped with work and toddlers and have not been able to get calls made. I did get hold of Heart of Texas resort today and they have 8 spots available for the weekend of 6/23-25. I do not know if they can group us together or not yet.

The others I tried to call but only got voicemail. I will try the others tomorrow again and let you know what I find out. FYI, the weekend of 6/16-18 is Father's Day weekend...I don't know if that interferes with anyone's plans or not (Ken, I am keeping you in mind since you got out of cooking food for the dinner...you owe us two dishes now).

I'll post more info tomorrow or Monday. Be aware that if we find someplace that will work, we will need to make reservations QUICKLY, like in 24-48 hours of getting the hold on the spaces. I am hoping to find someone with 10 spaces vacant (at least).

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the update and for the work calling these places.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

proffsionl said:


> Okay, I owe everyone an apology...I have been swamped with work and toddlers and have not been able to get calls made. I did get hold of Heart of Texas resort today and they have 8 spots available for the weekend of 6/23-25. I do not know if they can group us together or not yet.
> 
> The others I tried to call but only got voicemail. I will try the others tomorrow again and let you know what I find out. FYI, the weekend of 6/16-18 is Father's Day weekend...I don't know if that interferes with anyone's plans or not (Ken, I am keeping you in mind since you got out of cooking food for the dinner...you owe us two dishes now).
> 
> ...


Good Luck! Count me in if it is the weekend of 6/23-25. Kathy will be in San Diego, CA. 6/16-22. I might add she took off the 23rd to get ready for this get together.

Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

vern38 said:


> proffsionl said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I owe everyone an apology...I have been swamped with work and toddlers and have not been able to get calls made. I did get hold of Heart of Texas resort today and they have 8 spots available for the weekend of 6/23-25. I do not know if they can group us together or not yet.
> ...


If any of you guys are looking for another trip there is a Texas Boomers Rally in San Antonio *next* weekend and you are welcome to attend. It will be at TEJAS VALLEY RV RESORT in San Antonio, Texas, Rally info below...

Sign up Link, tell Sandy (Madame Boomer) you are friends of Vern and Kathy... *See ya there!*

Boomer Rally Signup Post for the BOOMERS MEMORIAL DAY RALLY

We are now headed to TEJAS VALLEY RV RESORT in San Antonio, Texas - information below!

If your schedule permits, we'd LOVE to see you at Tejas Valley! Sign up here and get your name on a site!

WHEN
Friday, May 26th - Monday May 29th (or any part of the weekend thereof)

WHERE
Tejas Valley RV Park and Campground
13080 Potranco Road, San Antonio, Texas

AMENITIES
2700 sf clubhouse with dual kitchens and a/c
Trailer Life Rating: 8.5/8.5/9
30/50 amps at every site with picnic table and bbq pit
swimming pool/hot tub

www.tejasvalleyrvpark.com - to view facilities and amenties!

RALLY RATE
$19.00 for two people per night

DIRECTIONS
North and West Bound - From Jct of I-410 nd Hwy 151 (exit 9/Sea World) go NW1.5 miles on Hwy 151 to Potranco Road, West 5.7 miles to Potranco Road

From NW Junction of I-10 and Loop 1604, SW 13.7 miles on Loop 1604 to Potranco Road, west 2.6 miles (L)

Cheeky Cheeky SIGN UP HERE Cheeky Cheeky

1. Creekmores from Cypress (26-29)
2. Paynes from Copperas Cove (26-29)
3. Kerlins from Wimberly (26-29)
4. Covingtons from Pearlan (25-30)
5. Wurchs from Magnolia (26-29)
6. Allens from Killeen (26-29)
7. SWilsons from Tx City (26-29)
8. Gardners from San 'Tone (26-29)
9. Coffmans from Dickinson (26-29)
10. Palmers from San 'Tone (26-29)
11. Hartleys from Texas City (26-29)
12. Morgans from San 'Tone (26-29)
13. Dinwiddies from Houston (26-29)
14. Kings from Victoria (26-29)
15. Robertsons from Austin (25-28)
16. Radlers from Alvin (27-29)
*17. Andersons from Del Rio (26-28)*
18. Kimbros from Corpus (26-29)
19. Browns from Lampassas (26-29)
20. Wrights from Austin (26-29)

PLUS 15 MORE SITES!!!

Sandy

This message has been edited. Last edited by: Madame Boomer, May 11, 2006 07:28 AM

Life is sweet when the Boomers meet!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, this is getting interesting. I have had most parks say they had little or no availability. I had one (Sunset Point on Lake LBJ) say, "We don't do rallies."

Go figure.

Heart of Texas had 8 spots available for 6/23-25, but we would probably not be grouped together.

In my opinion, the best option looks to be the Guadalupe River Resort. They have availabiliity for up to 10 trailers. They can group us together, they have two outdoor pools, a playground, and a nice picnic area.

They can accommodate us for either the weekend of 6/16-18 or 6/23-25. I am leaning toward the 6/23-25, but we can go either weekend. Please chime in for final date votes and I'll get the spots held for us.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

The Gudalupe River Resort is fine with me. I've been there and I liked it.



> I like the River Resort. If we do go there, let's see if they can get us in the old section where they have grass instead of caliche.


I vote for June 16 but can do the 23rd.

Mark


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

I can go the weekend of the 23-25


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

The only one we can make is 6/23-25.

Vern


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We can only make June 16-18th but do whatever weekend gets better attendance. If we miss June







we will see you all next time.

KB


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay...it's looking like 6/23-25 is the date.

I called Guadalupe River Resort. They have a bit more formal process for "approving" a rally. They stated that they will call me back in a day or two to confirm. After that, we can start making reservations.

I'll keep you up to date as things progress.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

proffsionl said:


> Okay...it's looking like 6/23-25 is the date.
> 
> I called Guadalupe River Resort. They have a bit more formal process for "approving" a rally. They stated that they will call me back in a day or two to confirm. After that, we can start making reservations.
> 
> ...


WooHoo, Already loading the Outback! Lets Gooooooooooooooo Camping.























Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry, guys, but it looks like Tish and I won't be able to make it to the rally on the 23rd. That's the weekend before our vacation and the DW has other obligations at work in order to take off a little early for our vacation.

We'll just have to wait until the August rally to get together again unless, somehow, some way, we can get togther in late July.

Boy, am I gonna miss y'all!









Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Sorry, guys, but it looks like Tish and I won't be able to make it to the rally on the 23rd. That's the weekend before our vacation and the DW has other obligations at work in order to take off a little early for our vacation.
> 
> We'll just have to wait until the August rally to get together again unless, somehow, some way, we can get togther in late July.
> 
> ...


My DW and I are going to be in New Braunfels the 15th to the 23rd. Maybe we can get together the weekend of the July 14th -16th. We could stay at the Guadalupe River Resort or some where else. We will be with our Church the 21st-22nd at the Comal River.

It would be great to see everyone before Late August!!!!

KB


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Darn, we can't make it either.







DH's family reunion is that weekend. See you in August! Have fun in June!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Should we move the date to 6/16-18? Just a question. They can accommodate us that weekend, too.

It won't be much of a rally with three trailers.


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

proffsionl said:


> Should we move the date to 6/16-18? Just a question. They can accommodate us that weekend, too.
> 
> It won't be much of a rally with three trailers.
> 
> ...


We will not be able to make it on the 16th but don't let that be a factor we are only 80% we can make it the next weekend


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> QUOTE(proffsionl @ May 23 2006, 12:28 PM)
> Should we move the date to 6/16-18?Â Just a question.Â They can accommodate us that weekend, too.
> 
> It won't be much of a rally with three trailers.Â


I wouldn't change anything. Stay with the original date and place, and those who can come, come. Those who can't, make another one.

If we go changing dates, then it could become a contest to see who we want to camp with because some can't make it then, either. And I don't want to go there!!

And what's wrong with rally if there are only three or four campers?

Where I'm going this weekend, there won't be any Outbackers.







But I'm still going to have fun! (Just not as much. HaHa)

I'm sorry I'm going to miss it, but there will be others I WON'T miss.

Y'all have fun.

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Good point MSWalt. If anyone is in the New Braunfels, Texas area July 14-21st let me know. Maybe we can hook-up!!!!!!










KB


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

kbrazielTx said:


> Good point MSWalt. If anyone is in the New Braunfels, Texas area July 14-21st let me know. Maybe we can hook-up!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hummm, there is a Camping World there isn't there.







We could come by for a weekend. What park were you staying in?

Vern


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> Good point MSWalt. If anyone is in the New Braunfels, Texas area July 14-21st let me know. Maybe we can hook-up!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish we could we really want to camp in New Braunfels but I am the only IT guys in town that weekend everyone else decided to take off. O well makes me not feel so guilty when I take off later


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, we will keep the original date. We have 10 sites held at the campsite. They are under my name (Kevin Taylor). Just call the resort and make your reservation.

I will have them hold them for a couple of weeks. Hopefully, that will give enough time to get the reservations done. Let me know if you have any questions.

Guadalupe River RV Resort
2605 Junction Hwy 27
Kerrville, TX 78028
Toll Free: (800)582-1916
Phone: 830-367-5676
Fax: (830)367-3003
E-Mail: [email protected]

Get those reservations quickly!!! Tell your friends!!!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

FYI, my friend is probably coming...bringing his class A motorhome.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

vern38 said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> > Good point MSWalt. If anyone is in the New Braunfels, Texas area July 14-21st let me know. Maybe we can hook-up!!!!!!
> ...


Vern,
We will most likely be staying in the Hill Country RV resort. They have a Rally area and they welcome all of us. Our Church arrives on July the 21st and departs the 23rd. If we want to have a mini Rally the 14th-16th then I can reserve the same area for that weekend or we can Rally with our Church. It is about 10 Minutes or less from all attractions. Including Camping World









Let me know soon because I will be finalizing our reservations this week.

This would be alot of fun. 
KB


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Just checking in...anyone making reservations yet?


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Just a reminder...

I would like a headcount of attendees for the campground. Let me know if you are coming.

The sites on hold will be released on Thursday, June 8th. Get your reservations in!!!


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

I am going to have to back out of this one. My father was admitted to the Hospital last week while on a business trip in Austin and it has been an up hill battle every since. He is currently in the ICU but is getting better. Not sure how long everything is going to take to get back to normal so we are not making any plans for the near future. Hope to see you all in August though.

Brian


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> My father was admitted to the Hospital last week while on a business trip in Austin and it has been an up hill battle every since. He is currently in the ICU but is getting better. Not sure how long everything is going to take to get back to normal so we are not making any plans for the near future. Hope to see you all in August though.


Brian,

Hope everything goes OK with your dad.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

briansk11 said:


> I am going to have to back out of this one. My father was admitted to the Hospital last week while on a business trip in Austin and it has been an up hill battle every since. He is currently in the ICU but is getting better. Not sure how long everything is going to take to get back to normal so we are not making any plans for the near future. Hope to see you all in August though.
> 
> Brian
> [snapback]115933[/snapback]​


Brian:
Your family will be in our prayers. I know how unsettling and upsetting it is to have this happen. Hope he is doing better.

Karen and John


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> > My father was admitted to the Hospital last week while on a business trip in Austin and it has been an up hill battle every since. He is currently in the ICU but is getting better. Not sure how long everything is going to take to get back to normal so we are not making any plans for the near future. Hope to see you all in August though.
> 
> 
> Brian,
> ...


We hope everything goes OK with your dad as well and your family will be in out prayers here as well. Kathy and I have had our bout with this kind of stuff this year as well. Kathy had surgery today putting yet another dent in our life style. Oh well such as life







. The good news is we still plan to go to Kerrville. I will be calling them most likely tomorrow so we will be ready to go.

Vern


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

briansk11 said:


> I am going to have to back out of this one. My father was admitted to the Hospital last week while on a business trip in Austin and it has been an up hill battle every since. He is currently in the ICU but is getting better. Not sure how long everything is going to take to get back to normal so we are not making any plans for the near future. Hope to see you all in August though.
> 
> Brian
> [snapback]115933[/snapback]​


Sorry to hear about your Dad. He will be in our prayers. We pray he will be back to good health very soon. Tell him all the Outbackers say hello.

God Bless, 
KB


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Brian, I wish your family well. Hope things turn out okay.

So far, it's Vern, us, and my friend with his class A motorhome. Any other takers?

The reserved sites will be released this Friday.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

proffsionl said:


> Brian, I wish your family well. Hope things turn out okay.
> 
> So far, it's Vern, us, and my friend with his class A motorhome. Any other takers?
> 
> ...


I don't know how close they got us to you but we have made reservations.









Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well itâ€™s been a crazy week for us with the not so good news getting instructions from the Drâ€™s and travel plans and dates for Kathyâ€™s Dr Appointments. As much as we would have loved to be there we have no choice at this point but to pull out to be at a consolation for Kathyâ€™s emergency surgery. We have had to divert our lodging to SA and I guess itâ€™s up to how she takes the surgery and the outcome of the final tissue biopsy. We hope things turn out ok and get back on the road in about six weeks just in time for the South Central Rally in Rio Frio.

Vern


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

No problem...sounds like a one Outback rally.









I hope things go well for Kathy. We'll plan on seeing you at the Frio!!!

Anyone who has a last minute change in plans and wants a weekend on the river in Kerrville, just call up the rv park and come on out!!!


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Man I wish I could go. We are hopefully in the final stages of getting my dad transfered from the hospital in Austin to one here in Houston. So looks like he is finally on the road to recovery. I just picked up my trailer from the dealer getting the leak fixed and I also got it inspected







so it looks like we will be ready to go for the Frio Rally.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

vern38 said:


> Well itâ€™s been a crazy week for us with the not so good news getting instructions from the Drâ€™s and travel plans and dates for Kathyâ€™s Dr Appointments. As much as we would have loved to be there we have no choice at this point but to pull out to be at a consolation for Kathyâ€™s emergency surgery. We have had to divert our lodging to SA and I guess itâ€™s up to how she takes the surgery and the outcome of the final tissue biopsy. We hope things turn out ok and get back on the road in about six weeks just in time for the South Central Rally in Rio Frio.
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]124123[/snapback]​


Kathy and Vern,
We will be praying for a great outcome and look forward to seeing you back on the road soon. Having just gone through this I know it can take a toll on the emotions. Remember all your Outback family are there to go through it with you.

God Bless,
KB


----------

